# Jimmy Choo Shoes



## Writ-with-Hand (May 21, 2011)

So, never heard of this brand. But I was reading some financial news and my interest was sparked when I read that the brand is popular among many Hollywood stars and female musical artists (like Beyonce) and the shoes run up to roughly U.S.$3,000.00 sometimes.

I see the company is headquartered in the land of the Brits and created by a Malaysian designer.  

These men shoes actually have some class. You Brits should be proud. The women shoes appear very fashionable too. Although some of them look like regular shoes you can get at any shoe store if you ask me.

Any Brits wear Jimmy Choo's? Baron? You've got money, mate - distantly related to the Queen and all - and I know you've worked in the fashion industry? I hope you've bought your wifey a pair. 


Mens | Jimmy Choo







Shoes | Jimmy Choo


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2011)

I like their boots. Big boot fan. But I'd never pay $3000 for a pair of shoes. That's almost as much as my jeep.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 22, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I like their boots. Big boot fan. But I'd never pay $3000 for a pair of shoes. That's almost as much as my jeep.



Is that your red painted lips in your profile picture and or are you the young woman in the photograph wearing the hijab?

I think Tupac Shakur would tell you to wear these boots. As long as you paint your lips anything but black or purple.






Don't worry about the price of the boots get your boyfriend or husband to pay for them. Either that or find yourself a Seattle sugar daddy. The greatest sin is to be unfashionable. Even in rainy Seattle.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (May 22, 2011)

I think these are on sale in the UK. I'll have a check on Amazon.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (May 22, 2011)

On Amazon I can only find Jimmy Choo handbags, perfume and sunglasses, all at ridiculous costs


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2011)

They don't really interest me, but I'm aware of the brand. I have a friend with some Jimmy Choos, though, and she hardly ever wears them. Then again, at their price, would you risk breaking them in?

I'm glad you've taken an enthusiastic interest to the fashion world, Writ. Now all you need is a chihuahua.


----------



## garza (May 22, 2011)

I've always been into high fashion. Just take a look at my avatar and you'll see the extent of my interest.


----------



## qwertyman (May 22, 2011)

Jimmy Choo shoes; mmmn, any relation to Chatanooga? Or am I on the wrong track?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 22, 2011)

Get orf!!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2011)

Do you work for Jimmy Choo or something? If so, this probably isn't the best place to be a salesman.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2011)

I will say that they have some nice heels, though the pointy ones look a little matronly.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 22, 2011)

Nick, very funny.

Dreamworx, no, I was reading one or more articles on this site and browsing more of the site I came across something about Jimmy Choo shoes. I don't quite remember what it was about but I'm fairly certain it had something to do with its financial portfolio. US Political, Financial & Business News | FT.com


----------



## Eluixa (May 23, 2011)

For that price, I'd expect far more from the shoe than I can imagine possible. Like, super strutting power, or kick butt boot power, or clicking my heels together to get home instantly or something.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 23, 2011)

This is more my kinda thing:




From a cool Spanish brand I discovered recently - _El Naturalista_.

I bought these, because those amazing purple things weren't available here.






Of course I've heard of Jimmy Choo, though most things I know about shoes, I know from Sex and the City.
Not interested in super high heels, no matter the cost. They're just not my style (plus they really hurt). Some of their shoes are pretty amazing though.






Ummmm... hello!



Haha. What is it with girls and shoes?


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2011)

Like a Fox said:


> Haha. What is it with girls and shoes?



I'll never understand it. I have a pair of nice black shoes for good occasions, and brown shoes that are similar, a pair of trainers and a pair of running shoes. I occasionally get new shoes, but only when the other ones become damaged. My mother always had to have extra house space because using hers and my father's cupboards were never enough for all her load. She had to steal my cupboard space, my brother's, my sister's... All for shoes that she never wore.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 23, 2011)

> Not interested in super high heels, no matter the cost. They're just not my style (plus they really hurt).


The girls at my school wear those really tall, pencil-thin heels. They look good when you're sitting down, but when you start walking it looks like you have a limp.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 23, 2011)

> I'll never understand it. I have a pair of nice black shoes for good occasions, and brown shoes that are similar, a pair of trainers and a pair of running shoes. I occasionally get new shoes, but only when the other ones become damaged. My mother always had to have extra house space because using hers and my father's cupboards were never enough for all her load. She had to steal my cupboard space, my brother's, my sister's... All for shoes that she never wore.


It's the opposite with my family. Lately I've been short of money so I only have three or four pairs of shoes. My brother, on the other hand, has his own shoe rack and it's not eough space.


----------



## Candra H (May 23, 2011)

Like a Fox said:


> Haha. What is it with girls and shoes?





Nick said:


> I'll never understand it.


 
Me neither, and I'm female. 

These are what I wear on a daily basis -






And these in winter when it's icy - 







Writ, whats with the odd threads these days? Are you procrastinating or something...?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 23, 2011)

You can tell a lot about a person by the kind of shoes they wear. 

Fox, that's an awesome website.

I agree with Candra. What's up with the girly thread? It's fun, but a little odd...


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 23, 2011)

I usually wear some variation of these:


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 23, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Writ, whats with the odd threads these days? *Are you procrastinating or something...?*



:lol: Hahaha... Candra, you _know_ that's my life.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 23, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I agree with Candra. What's up with the girly thread? It's fun, but a little odd...




Eh... the first photo in the first post was the photo of male dress boots in the top picture. :???:







Given enough money I would be dressing like a peacock. That includes manicures. But that also would mean overcoming my nail biting problem.

You know... when I was a teenager it was quite common for young black males in Milwaukee/Chicago to not only grow their finger nails long or slightly of some length, but to use clear nail polish on them to harden them. 

You talk about your brother's shoes but that's probably because he knows the females his age - especially if into Hip Hop - give preference to males in fresh, clean, sneakers. Refer to the Hip Hop song below. More than one fight has started from someone stepping on someone's white sneakers. 

As for female articles or shoes... I'm a man. I'm not 15 years old. I should help put my woman's wardrobe together, at least give some consideration to what shoes or boots would look nice on her. What's odd is me thinking about this and not having a woman. :-s :lol: But then the terms "single" and "pornography" as it relates to males is not odd if we consider them as a seamless garment together.  

I've never had many shoes and don't ever plan on having many. I don't care if I had a billion dollar. I can't stand to much clutter. But I would be fine with about 3 to 5 pairs of sneakers and about 3 to 5 pairs of dress shoes. I don't think I could mentally deal with more than that. But in the civilized world you have to accept that urbanized women pay attention to a blokes shoes, facial and hair grooming, and finger nails. Unless you're married already, if you have one pair of beat up, scuffed sneakers, you'll probably never become a bridegroom. Just the facts of life. I'm just trying to do my part to stop people from becoming serial rapists. :lol:

YouTube - ‪Nelly - Air Force Ones ft. Kyjuan, Ali, Murphy Lee‬&rlm;


----------



## ankles (May 23, 2011)

I own a gorgeous pair of Jimmy Choo slingbacks, and you know what?

*Whispers* They're just as uncomfortable as all my other high heels.


----------



## garza (May 23, 2011)

I have Caterpillar lace-up high-tops with steel toes similar those favoured by Candra H that I wear in the bush. In muddy farmers' fields I wear Wellingtons. In the village I mostly wear the ones I was born with. A friend of mine died a couple of months ago and I had to borrow a pair of dress shoes to go to the funeral. Fortunately I had an almost-new pair of khaki pants and a white guayabera so I was good to go.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 23, 2011)

I've been wearing the same trainers since I started secondary school; a pair of black K Swiss something-or-others, still look brand new. I also have a pair of Onitsuka Tigers, just 'cos I'm a big fan of Bruce Lee. Never worn 'em. I think I'd get beaten up on the tube. 






Absolutely horrible aren't they? but what can I say, I love kung fu .

Edit: Anyone else think Jimmy Choo sounds like a mobster boss in a gangster flick?


----------



## Eluixa (May 24, 2011)

Bruno, I love those yellow sneakers, they look fab.

I wear Josef Seibel flats and ankle boots and sandals, Crocs and Croc rainboots, yeah, they are yellow too, so look like duck feet. I have flip flops, a pair of ugg snow boots, one pair sneakers, and a pair of athletic sandals. Maybe 13 or so pair and I think that's reasonable. I wear all of them. No heals though. Bad knees, can't. 
I love those boots you got, Like a Fox.
Luckily I have twin girls, so I get my fix buying them shoes. Their feet have not stopped growing, and won't for a while. Bliss!
The boys could really care less, as long as they have sandals or flip flops, and a pair of sneakers, and snow boots.


----------



## Candra H (May 24, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by the kind of shoes they wear.


 
Heh. Indeedy. Like those baseball boots by the way. My sister went through a phase of wearing them because they're so comfortable. I tried a pair once and liked the comfort but not the lack of support from the soft soles.



Writ-with-Hand said:


> :lol: Hahaha... Candra, you _know_ that's my life.



Hehe. Yep, I figured as much. Get back to work, mister!



garza said:


> In muddy farmers' fields I wear Wellingtons.


 
Oh man, I tried Wellingtons once, Wellie Boots I call them, but kept slipping and falling. Just couldn't get used to the lack of grip compared to my Cats.


----------



## garza (May 24, 2011)

That lack of pegs on the soles is one of the attractive features of Wellingtons. It makes them easy to clean. Walk through heavy mud with your Cats, then clean the bottoms.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 24, 2011)

I wear rubber or leather boots on a regular basis. Seattle is a rainy city.

I really like moccasins. It's sad I can only wear them when it's dry.


----------



## whoscribbles (May 31, 2011)

I was given a pair of Jimmy Choos as a gift once, and they are gorgeous! They fit well, and they're fairly comfortable for a 4 inch heel. I have tiny feet (US size 5.5), so finding tall heels that are comfortable is difficult. That being said, there are definitely lots of other more affordable brands that make good quality shoes.

I think that, as said in the makeup thread, girls will wear expensive shoes to compete with other girls. Especially in bigger, more fashion-oriented cities, where lots of girls will recognize the brand of shoes you have on and will comment on them.


----------



## Matthatter (May 31, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I think Tupac Shakur would tell you to wear these boots.



I listened to Tupac quite a bit in my early teens, and I don't recall him ever offering fashion tips. Though I suppose one could argue he described the carrying of babies as a distasteful image, at least if one's name is Brenda. 

If anything I think he'd tell her to drink Alize and Crystal, and that she needs a thug in her life. 



> Don't worry about the price of the boots get your boyfriend or husband to pay for them. Either that or find yourself a Seattle sugar daddy.* The greatest sin is to be unfashionable.*


 
Really?



> These men shoes actually have some class. You Brits should be proud. The women shoes appear very fashionable too. *Although some of them look like regular shoes you can get at any shoe store if you ask me.*



So the basic idea of being fashionable is to wear expensive clothes and accessories? 

Do the ones that look like regular shoes (worth at least $2,500 less) come with a T shirt that reads "This shirt came with the shoes I am wearing, which cost $3,000, just so you know they're fashionable"?


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 31, 2011)

> These men shoes actually have some class. You Brits should be proud. The women shoes appear very fashionable too. *Although some of them look like regular shoes you can get at any shoe store if you ask me.*





Matthatter said:


> So the basic idea of being fashionable is to wear expensive clothes and accessories?
> 
> Do the ones that look like regular shoes (worth at least $2,500 less) come with a T shirt that reads "This shirt came with the shoes I am wearing, which cost $3,000, just so you know they're fashionable"?



:???: I think the operative word was "some" and inferred those shoes do not need to be purchased with the Jimmy Choo labels. 

But I suspect you already knew that and your whole intention behind responding was just to kick up something and antagonize. I'd like to call you one of the pleasurable anatomical features of the female body but Baron would reprimand me for it. It begins with a letter that falls between A and D. And not the word popularly used by the British.


----------



## Matthatter (May 31, 2011)

I suppose that reply works when it's taken out of the context of what was written prior in my post. 

You said:



> Don't worry about the price of the boots get your boyfriend or husband to pay for them. Either that or find yourself a Seattle sugar daddy. The greatest sin is to be unfashionable.



Why should someone not worry about spending, or having someone spend (or go to the effort of getting a sugar daddy to spend) thousands of dollars for boots, because "the greatest sin is to be unfashionable"?

You don't see how that makes it sound like you are not including not so expensive boots and shoes into the category of fashionable items?



> I'd like to call you one of the pleasurable anatomical features of the female body but Baron would reprimand me for it. It begins with a letter that falls between A and D.



Clever.

You're quick to get upset when someone questions you I see.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jun 1, 2011)

Matthatter said:


> I suppose that reply works when it's taken out of the context of what was written prior in my post.
> 
> You said:



Is the matthatter complaining about about taking someone's words out of context? :???:

"The lady doth protest too much."

I didn't take anything out of context. I pointed you taken my comment out of context. 



> Why should someone not worry about spending, or having someone spend (or  go to the effort of getting a sugar daddy to spend) thousands of  dollars for boots, because "the greatest sin is to be  unfashionable"?


:???:

This is your attempt at trying to persuade others my words were not  meant partly in jest. I think most members here know my concept of "sin"  is influenced by Catholicism. No one got huffy over the comment but  you. 



> You don't see how that makes it sound like you are not including not so  expensive boots and shoes into the category of fashionable  items?


:???:

No, and neither do you.




> Clever.


Yes, I know. It goes right along with my good looks. 



> You're quick to get upset when someone questions you I  see.


What I see is a person intentionally antagonizing me who has  a syntax I've on two other website discussion forums in the past.  Always with the snobbish tone of advanced education, maturity, and _refinement_.

I know little to nothing about computers, so, if I am correct and you  are that person, I have no idea how you know exactly where I post.

But let me tell you something. Why don't you show a little courage and  either do your business or get off the pot. Dig the hole, come with your  screwdrivers and whoever else it is you can either pay or persuade. Be a  man. Or a woman. Or whatever it is you are. And quit fantasizing about  what it is you'd like to do. 

I'll tell you though, child. Real enmity expresses itself in the form of  people like me. A person willing to give up their life just so another  (especially if in love or has children) can give up theirs to the United  States prison system. 



Matthatter said:


> *I listened to Tupac quite a bit in my early  teens*,  and I don't recall him ever offering fashion tips. Though I  suppose  one could argue he described the carrying of babies as a  distasteful  image, at least if one's name is Brenda.
> 
> If anything I think he'd tell her to drink Alize and Crystal, and that she needs a thug in her life.



Yeah, I used to eat hamburgers, drink beer, and watch Sunday night  football quite a bit in my early teens. Then I grew up and started  appreciating French cuisine only prepared by chefs with the cordon bleu,  sipping only expensive French wines, and like the rest of adult United  Statesians I only watch soccer now.

Dreamworx quotes Tupac (or did if she's changed it) in her signature.  Ironically for such "fad based" music that's generational (as you seem  to imply) you're older than her and yet she listens to Tupac. :-k  Strangely, I don't listen to Elvis nor did I when I was in my "early  teens." Of course, we know no United Statesian adults listen to the  "King's" music today or keep his memory alive, now don't we? 

My comment about Tupac merely was to light heartedly draw upon the young  woman's (Dreamworx) signature. But then you probably know that don't  you? 

And matty... you didn't question me. You tried to indirectly accuse me  of something by twist every context of my words to Dreamworx. But like I  said... I've encountered you before on other forums of the past haven't  I? Yeah, my bones tell me so.

The only problem, matty, is that you have people on this board that have  very different political, religious (and non-religious), and  ideological views from one another. What you're attempting works well in  inciting Black-Americans and their white leftest champions online. But  you see, I can say I like Brazilian women on this board, I can even  criticize Democrats and even - God forbid - Obama himself. That is not  enough to start and Inquisition against me for breaking sacred dogmas.  And you'll be hard pressed to find Inquisitorial prosecutors here eager  to twist my every word out of context and give them darker shadow.   

But if you had any balls about you you'd be at my doorstep now with  screwdriver clenched in your gloved fist and hate in your eyes. Don't  fantasize about it, come do it.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 1, 2011)

For the record, I don't actually listen to Tupac. I do like his poetry, though. That quote was taken from his poem, "So I Say GOODBYE."


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

> The greatest sin is to be unfashionable.


I couldn't agree more. And as Fernando Lamas said, "It's better to look good than feel good."


----------



## Candra H (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow... Talk about in one door and right back out the other.


----------

